# FreeBSD 10 + CARP + VMware = not working



## ITProfService (Oct 10, 2014)

*H*i.

I want to create HAST, but first I need to run CARP. My *c*onfiguration: two hosts (both in a VMware 5.5 enviro*n*ment): 


host 1 = test-bsd-hast00: 10.251.64.51
host 2 = test-bsd-hast01: 10.251.64.52

I need to create CARP IP 10.251.64.50. The hosts are cloned so har*d*ware and settings are identical:


Host 1 (rc.conf)

```
ifconfig_em0="inet 10.251.64.51 netmask 255.255.255.0"
ifconfig_em0_alias0="vhid 1 pass testpasspord alias 10.251.64.50/32"
defaultrouter="10.251.64.250"
```

host 2 (rc.conf)

```
defaultrouter="10.251.64.250"
ifconfig_em0="inet 10.251.64.52 netmask 255.255.255.0"
ifconfig_em0_alias0="vhid 1 advskew 100 pass testpasspord alias 10.251.64.50/32"
```

Up both hosts and try to ping CARP IP:


Host 1 ping statistics: 
	
	



```
693 packets transmitted, 5 packets received, 99.3% packet loss
round-trip min/avg/max/stddev = 0.034/0.048/0.103/0.028 ms
```

Host 2 ping statistics: 
	
	



```
683 packets transmitted, 0 packets received, 100.0% packet loss
```


There are no ICMP replies from any hosts in the same network. 

On VMWare, promiscuous mode is "ON" in the virtual switch settings *and* in the virtual network settings (we are using VLANs).

ARP:

Host 1:

```
? (10.251.64.51) at 00:50:56:93:68:9e on em0 permanent [ethernet]
? (10.251.64.250) at 00:08:e3:ff:fc:04 on em0 expires in 40 seconds [ethernet]
```

Host 2:

```
? (10.251.64.50) at 00:00:5e:00:01:01 on em0 expires in 1199 seconds [ethernet]
? (10.251.64.52) at 00:50:56:93:54:49 on em0 permanent [ethernet]
? (10.251.64.250) at 00:08:e3:ff:fc:04 on em0 expires in 79 seconds [ethernet]
```


Host in the same network (Windows server):

```
10.251.64.50          00-00-5e-00-01-01
 10.251.64.51          00-50-56-93-68-9e
 10.251.64.52          00-50-56-93-54-49
```
but can't ping CARP address.


----------



## Preacher (Nov 4, 2014)

Maybe you have to follow VMware's recommendation. I read this:


> You likely need to set the VLAN 4095 at the port group level, which allows the port group to see the traffic on any VLAN while leaving the VLAN tags intact.


Source: click.


----------



## usdmatt (Nov 4, 2014)

What does `ifconfig` output of host1 look like after it has booted? Also can you confirm the FreeBSD version being used.


----------

